# Live steam: small scale



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a remarkable build considering the scale:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That could get me back into HO scale. Incredible. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

The king of tiny live steamers was A.A. Sherwood from Australia. His smallest one was even tinier than Z-gauge:

http://www.zen98812.zen.co.uk/aasherwood.html

He was a pro, associate professor of mechanical engineering.
Regards


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 08 Dec 2012 08:27 PM 
The king of tiny live steamers was A.A. Sherwood from Australia. His smallest one was even tinier than Z-gauge:

http://www.zen98812.zen.co.uk/aasherwood.html 

He was a pro, associate professor of mechanical engineering.
Regards



There is a "space" on the end of the link that seems to ruin the link... I deleted it and then the link works. 
http://www.zen98812.zen.co.uk/aasherwood.html


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG,Charles, you didn't mention that this thing was a COAL BURNER[/i]! Is there any footage of this little jewel running on track somewhere that's more than 4 ft. long? It seems like a pity that the builder doesn't hardly have enough room to get it moving. Of course, I guess building it was what the project is about, huh?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 08 Dec 2012 11:03 PM 
OMG,Charles, you didn't mention that this thing was a COAL BURNER[/i]! Is there any footage of this little jewel running on track somewhere that's more than 4 ft. long? It seems like a pity that the builder doesn't hardly have enough room to get it moving. Of course, I guess building it was what the project is about, huh? 

???? If it is a "COAL BURNER", why does the man put BUTANE in the tender tank at 3:20 in the video?


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Do any of you remember the guy from Japan who came to Diamondhead a few years back and ran an N scale steamer ? My records are a bit on the fuzzy side and I can't find him. 

Jerry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

There was a guy at a show up here in Michigan, the North American Model Engineering Society Show, about 15 to 20years ago. He said he had built six of them, and had one left for sale. He wanted $1500 for it. I wish I had the money at the time. If I hadn't seen it run with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it. 
He spoke with a German accent. I think he may have been a Swiss watchmaker.
See you next month.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q63I58wQC7M 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221166661411?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------

